# Chelmsford



## strutty (Apr 18, 2007)

Me and BOB4130 visited chelmsfords currantly derelict
Microbiology Department.
its quite a medium size site, allthough most the stuff has been removed.
its still a very interesting place with very little vandalism so far.
it has 3 main buildings 2 large 2/3 floor buildings and a 3rd building (the most interesting of all!) A Mortuary that served the Chelmsford & Essex Hospital which also was once based on the site.











the morge, was not expecting to find this!




















list of deceased twenty cold beds in total  





room next door to the morge





little chapel of rest..





next building the lab















is this what happens when you don't dispose of chemicals properly??





school days..




















great view and a hint to location  










why all the keys? we wondered at first too, then we saw..





and it was still locked! haha





nice.





the farewell 

sorry its taken me so long to post this site just my mac keeps crashing?? usally when i am half way through uploading pics and i get in a mood and feel defeated..:icon_evil i will post the next two sites as soon as i can!


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 18, 2007)

Interesting, Pity the slabs have gone.


----------



## King Al (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice one, odd location that: microbiology, correct me if I am wrong but isn’t that the study of bacteria and germs ‘n’ stuff... In that case, I’d steer clear of that sink. Great find and always looking forward to more

Ps. Did ya find the key to the safe


----------



## strutty (Apr 18, 2007)

King Al;12150; said:


> Nice one, odd location that: microbiology, correct me if I am wrong but isn’t that the study of bacteria and germs ‘n’ stuff... In that case, I’d steer clear of that sink. Great find and always looking forward to more
> 
> Ps. Did ya find the key to the safe



yes i believe so especially going by the poster which was headed " HELMINTH EGGS AND LARVAE FOUND IN FAECES " hmm nice.. hehe 

we thought the person who left the big pile of keys on the floor had probably tried them all.. reminded me a bit of that lil safe in severalls.


----------



## King Al (Apr 18, 2007)

strutty;12152; said:


> yes i believe so especially going by the poster which was headed " HELMINTH EGGS AND LARVAE FOUND IN FAECES " hmm nice.. hehe



 Thats just about enough to put ya off your lunch ay 



strutty;12152; said:


> we thought the person who left the big pile of keys on the floor had probably tried them all.. reminded me a bit of that lil safe in severalls.



I've seen that kind of safe in a few places, theres at least 1 on the hill and I had a good look at one in st. crispins a few years back, but I'll be willing to bet, that like those, that one will have bugger all in it  still wouldn't mind having a look any way- i think its that _pandoras box_ effect


----------



## Claretfan (Nov 12, 2008)

Has now been demolished, i went to site today, nothing there now but grass and concrete and blue wooden walls. shame really.


----------



## zimbob (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice find 

Shame someone's made of with the slabs though...


EDIT : Just read the above post


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice report, shame it's gone would have loved to have got into the fridge!


----------

